#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [影片] 上學期的影片作業 也是系上得獎作品

## 雷德托爾

好吧....這種作品也能得獎我覺得很神奇了(?

是上學期的影片作業 而我飾演其中的一位角色-偵探
不過導演並不是我 我也不是主角(不對

因為得獎了 所以放上來給大家傷眼(?
拍片期間我真的發福了 看起來超醜的(默

名偵探的手札 ~大葉視傳連續殺人事件~ (上)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwGBSz5YdX4[/youtube]

幕後花絮&NG集
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6K1hbf7e8k[/youtube]

最後呢~這部只是預告片 
沒有本篇 更沒有下集 謝謝

----------


## 瘋狂Lock皮

汪汪~~~

超有感覺的>w<
不像某皮做的(?

高中跟大學果然還是差很多>w<
真想快點畢業!!(炸炸

----------


## 龍龍

拍拍~~辛苦了~~
要拍出一部片感覺超難!!!

看見雷德和雞皮的影片~
厲害厲害!!!

----------


## tsume

喔喔!!
天下一大五郎耶XDD(炸
怎麼沒有腳踏車?(啥

我覺得血做的不錯說
不是用番茄醬吧?(謎:廢話

----------


## 諾藍

拍拍...

很棒的影片耶~...

而且還得獎~...

加油!下次向金像獎挑戰~...

然後再奧斯卡獎~...

接著進軍好萊烏~...((等等扯太遠了...

對於影片...

有一點疑惑...

為什麼偵探在撿起可疑物品時沒有專業的用手帕拿或是帶手套?~...

以上...

----------


## 雷德托爾

TO諾藍
呵呵 相同的問題很多人問過了XD

因為這部是預告片 預告片本身就是剪接的東西
而且預告片有時也會穿插一些正片不會撥出的片段
所以那個撿東西的片段 並不一定是撿起證物喔~

不過以影片內容來看應該也很明顯了 
這是帶有搞笑性質的東西 有些合理性就別太在乎啦

----------

